# Mulberry hatch?



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Between work and a baby about to turn 1 year old i have not been out much lately. Anyone seen any mulberries dropping yet? Thanks


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Trees near me are bare.
Don't know if that last late freeze had anything to do with it ? ? Normally those same trees are loaded, not this year.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info! I missed it last year, so I want to make sure I don't this year.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

My Mulberry trees are bare.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## COB (Nov 15, 2014)

Same here. I think the hickory’s got it too. At least my truck won’t be blue.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Down my way(Dayton) I have seen several trees dropping for the past week......the ones I usually fish over the river are a week or two away from ripening....

Mike


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Was in St Marys over the weekend and my Dad's mulberry tree had a lot of small mulberries falling. About half the size they usually are. My tree in Columbus only has a few little unripe berries on it.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

The frost must have gotten to mine, what a shame!


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The trees around here have about a half crop and they are just turning red


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm unlucky with mulberries. I've only ever found one tree...and it's in my in-laws driveway.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

In my neck of the woods berrys are just now turning red.


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Went out the other day. Several green unripe berries with a couple small pinkish red ones. No carp hanging out yet. Stressing me out because I dont want to miss it this year haha.


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance but what does one do with mulberries?


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

you can eat them with some sugar on them, put them on ice cream, make jam or if you find one hanging over water fish right there as fish like them too....free chum


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice, great to know, thanks


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

In our fly fishing club, we have several members who specialize in fishing the mulberry "hatch" for big carp.


----------

